# Anyone Used European style Din Rail mounted modules for light control in US?



## avgrieco (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience with new light control I have come across a system for in line dimmers run from a central location that uses "din rail modules." These systems are used in Europe and I have done a small one here in the states on a remodel of a theater room that needed no inspection. Now being I haven't done one on new construction before, just wondering if anyone here has, and any inspection issues, box requirements for the enclosure ect. that I may not know about. Also the system used no switches and used a touch screen app, but there were combinations of switch/retro fitting that could be done as well. I would love to hear anything about installs or issues anyone has had as this is a new learning experience for me and as far as I know there are not a lot of these types of system in use here. Most of what I work with is Zwave/Lutron/legrand types so I would like to learn as many new systems as I can.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've only seen one system like that, down at the aquarium running all the exhibit lighting. I didn't get a very good look at it but next time I go down there I'll check it out.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

avgrieco said:


> In my experience with new light control I have come across a system for in line dimmers run from a central location that uses "din rail modules." These systems are used in Europe and I have done a small one here in the states on a remodel of a theater room that needed no inspection. Now being I haven't done one on new construction before, just wondering if anyone here has, and any inspection issues, box requirements for the enclosure ect. that I may not know about. Also the system used no switches and used a touch screen app, but there were combinations of switch/retro fitting that could be done as well. I would love to hear anything about installs or issues anyone has had as this is a new learning experience for me and as far as I know there are not a lot of these types of system in use here. Most of what I work with is Zwave/Lutron/legrand types so I would like to learn as many new systems as I can.


 
What brand are you refering to or just a genral infomation ?

If genral infomation that is if that model used in USA side you should able see the UL lable on it or special designation for USA system.

One of the major item you will have to pay attetion to the system voltage and "can bus " aka commuation buss system make sure you don't let it get too close to each other.

As far for hooking up there is not much differnt than useing the control panel hook up which it is common to use the DIN rails so expect that one.

Oh yeah before I forget anything else with European dimming modules which they will speced in North Americian format the AIC rating is not very high so you may need to watch the rating and use the breakers or fuse depending on the manufacter specs. ( I useally use class B breaker but some case Class A breaker which it is very fast tripping ) 

Hope that help you some of it.

Merci,
Marc


----------

